# Tenderloin Recipe



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has any tenderloins left right now, but here is a good recipe for them if they are whole.

Deer Tenderloins

Marinade:
2 cups Barbeque Sauce (My wife works at arby's and I used Arby-q sauce. Good stuff)

1 Cup Worchestershire Sauce

1/2 Cup vegetable oil

Garlic cloves, diced

Mix the marinade together and make sure it is shaken well. Place the tenderloins in the marinade overnight. Bake in the oven at 200 degrees. I cooked mine for an hour. But I checked them at 30 and 45 minutes.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Don't know if anyone has any tenderloins left right now, but here is a good recipe for them if they are whole.


I'm going to try this one.

Except I'm going to try smoking it.

Will post the results.

WW


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

This looks really good smoked...


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, let me know. Didn't think of smoking it at all.


----------



## Robin Morgan (Jun 9, 2009)

can't wait to try this one////// sounds good like my meat kinda rare will let you know :beer: :sniper:


----------

